# Does anyone eat lettuce?



## jennyfoust

I have a question. Does anyone here eat lettuce?

I have not eaten lettuce in over a year. I was craving a taco salad, so I decided to make a very little one, and give it a try. I was just wondering, if anyone can tolerate lettuce. I read so many posts with people saying that they can not eat lettuce. 

I will let you know how it goes for me. I had to try it.


----------



## katiesue1506

I can if I'm not flaring too bad. When I'm flaring I don't tolerate much of anything.


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I'm on a low fibre diet, so I will eat it but in small amounts. Sometimes I'm naughty and have a little bit more if I'm feeling well. Sometimes I get away with it, sometimes not. Let's just say I won't be turning into a rabbit any time soon!

I don't think there's any harm in trying, especially if you are generally feeling ok.


----------



## Astra

I love salads, and after reading about some people not tolerating it, I stopped eating lettuce.
Anyway yesterday I had a cheese, lettuce and cucumber butty, it was gorgeous!
And nothing, no D or C, might be different tho, if I was flaring!


----------



## D Bergy

I can eat it now, but I could not digest it well when I was flared up.

Dan


----------



## CrohnsHobo

I can eat it without any real pain, but I don't digest it very well.


----------



## Nancy Lee

Oh I wish I could eat it!!  I haven't had a real salad in 13 years!!
What I do is to skin a tomato, take the seeds out and chop it up
with some chopped cucumber...and pour a little Italian dressing over it..

LOL...it's fun to pretend and I don't feel so left out.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I seem to be alright eating lettuce. Of course that could change, but for now it's fine


----------



## Guest

i'm absolutely fine with the kind of lettuce that is crunchy, like iceberg (think it's probably because they're mostly water content), but the more leafy floppy ones don't digest well, so i avoid those.


----------



## Rose City

I haven't really been able to eat much of anything lately (actually at the hospital last night with the worst pain of my life; they didn't hesitate to quickly inject me with Dilauded when they saw my eyes watering and jaw spasms to the point I couldn't talk) but when I'm not flaring I can tolerate most lettuces okay.  Even spinach.

I miss food. 

-JD


----------



## theend2

I can tolerate it sometimes If I only eat a little bit. Couple small pieces the size of a deck of cards total. If your not flaring give it a try. If your flaring stay away.


----------



## David in Seattle

I've recently been making soup starting with TJ's vegetable stock, then adding  strips of romaine,  plus chicken, rice, carrot, fish, shrimp & calimari & a bit of soy sauce (gluten free, in my case, since I'm also pursuing that avenue) with the vegs suitably softened.    Definitely not a "cold crunchy/crisp, oily/vinegary salad experience, but I figure at least I'm getting the nutrients.


----------



## BWS1982

I've eaten it okay at times, and not okay at times, and it's like Dingbat said, it depends on the variety. For me it also depends on what I eat with it, like if it's with bread and meat products, or if it's alone.

But, if you feel like you can't eat it, or you don't want to risk it, just pretend you just did. Put a handful in the toilet, look down at it, and make believe.


----------



## ChefShazzy

I can't eat lettuce, makes my tummy very rumbly and sure enough, it does come out looking just like it went in...

(ok, not "just" like it went in... but you can definitely tell what I ate!)


----------



## cins

I eat lettuce all the time! I tolerate that better then tomatoes. I find tomatoes have quite a lot of acid and don't help the situation. They do say during a flare up to avoid any raw vegies. They should be steamed or boiled.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Nope, if I want pain, gas and bloat ...eat a salad, just havent gotten my flares under control enough.  Head lettuce doesnt have that much of a nutritional value so why eat it and be in agony.


----------



## David in Seattle

Jettalady said:
			
		

> Head lettuce doesnt have that much of a nutritional value so why eat it and be in agony.


If you're talking iceberg, that's certainly true.  Crunchy I guess, but nothing else,   except cheap.  Never really much cared for it.  Fresh, DARK greens like endive, romaine, kale, watercress, arugula, spinach, etc are quite good sources of vitamins A, C, and K, folate, iron and calcium.  Throw in some carrots, onions, maybe some candied/toasted pecans you just pulled out of the oven, bit of radicchio for nice red color, then top it off with a lovely homemade olive oil/balsamic vinegar and Dijon mustard dressing.  

God I miss my old life!  :frown:


----------



## MikeinBklyn

No good with Iceberg. I'll blow up like a hot air balloon.

I'm fine with romaine, arugala, radichio, endive and spinach....no problem.


----------



## Lynne

*I eat Lettuce*

Hi Jenny,

My name is Lynne and also a fellow Crohn's sufferer.  I was diagnosed in 1988 when i was 19 (now 43)  so had it for most of my life.

I eat lettuce, but with havin a illeostomy bag i find it goes right through me but does not cause me any discomfort or pain.  So try eating lettuce and see how you get on and let me know.

All the best 
Lynne


----------



## ameslouise

This thread really shows how different this diseasse is for all of us!

I feel lucky that I can eat just about all greens except raw spinach - it just makes me gassy.

We got tons of dark leafy greens in our crop share this winter and I am really glad I got to enjoy them!

- Amy


----------



## teeny5

I can eat lettuce only when not flaring.  Even then it is a toss up as to whether or not it will be nice to me.  Most of the time it comes right back out the back door!  Doesn't usually cause pain unless I eat a really large salad.


----------



## whysoserious

I've had a tiny bit on tacos a few times but I'd be way too nervous to eat a whole salad. Which is a shame, I love salad.  

Sometimes I miss foods I can't have anymore, but then I think about how I'd spend the next couple of days on the throne if I ate it and it's not so appetizing anymore.


----------



## kenny

I miss a nice big Greek Salad. I also liked Wilted Spinach salad. But since I originally got sick I have only tried it once. It was on a cold cut combo sub from subway about two months after my resection and I barely made the 1/2 hour drive home from the mall in time for it to find its way out. I never knew if it was the cold cuts or lettuce but I have not been anxious enough to let it try for a repeat performance yet.


----------



## merrywidow

i eat lettuce but never diegest it. it comes out in the same state it goes in!! recycling anyone?


----------



## s.a.m.

I miss salads so much. Romaine lettuce is especially bad.


----------



## violetcreams

No way, lettuce is evil. I used to eat huge salads before all of this started.


----------



## bruscar

oooooooohhhh no , but i  wish i could mmmmmmmmm

fresh crisp and shredded with a little mayo and grated cheese !!!!

Ah well in the next life maybe !!


----------



## violetcreams

LOl, or if a flight to 'dignitas' is looking too expensive.


----------



## Rob

I'm not sure

I havnt eaten lettuce since this flare started about 7 months ago
havnt been game too try
but damn I miss it and tomatoes and onions, havnt eaten them either as i was told they are bad for crohnies

so would love a burger or yiros


----------



## MikeinBklyn

I had a cobb salad yesterday for lunch.  It has romaine, arugala, radicchio, watercress and a little iceberg lettuce, as well as avacado, cucumber and cherry tomatoes.

No problems to report.  

I'm trying to lose weight and salad lunches are a way for me to control my weight but I have not been able to eat salad of any kind until now.


----------



## LOSTnut

Just registered and am now busy going over the forum and its different topics. 

Well, as far as lettuce and salads go -- it's a gamble and it really depends what is in it. Lettuce marches through and tomatoes usually cause pain. I stay away from onions because they got me going even before I was diagnosed. 

But, avocados are good and in summer I often add them to whatever I am able to eat as THE side. 

Oh, and yes -- I sure miss eating as I used-to-could


----------



## wsturdev

*lettuce*

The only kind of lettuce that is recommended in my cookbooks is butter lettuce - boston lettuce.  Nothing else and not when you are flaring.


----------



## smithgerry

I don't eat lettuce.but its really good.Study says that Lettuces are high in mineral, vitamin and fiber content. So its good for health.


----------



## Chefferson

I can kind of handle small amounts of iceburg. I don't digest it, though.

I can eat salad... as long as in an hour I'm in close proxemity to a bathroom. oo:


----------



## Lisa.H

I do eat it but I'm the same as Chefferson, I need to be CLOSE to a bathroom.


----------



## Nyx

Lettuce???  Why the heck would anyone eat lettuce anyway??  lol

*can you tell I don't like lettuce??*


----------



## Jollymommy4

My daughter just started the Last few Months where she can't eat Lettuce It runs right through her (TMI)
someone said to her that It might be a Symptom of Crones Disease???
She is 19
She also can not Have Spagehtti sauce it gives her severe Heart Burn where she throws up.
Pop Corn and cooked Carrots run through her too but not like Lettuce
Just wondering are these Symptoms??
What other Symptoms do you get If you have Crones or similar diseases??
thank you


----------



## kenny

whoo hoo! Im eating salad again and loving it  

Had some Romain,endive,spinach  mix with blue cheese dressing Sunday and again for lunch today with no issues what so ever


----------



## Astra

Jollymommy

Your post will get  lost here, can you put this in 'your story'
xx


----------



## mussen

I love lettuce (any kind) and especially love spinach.
 I can't eat any of it at the moment (mild flare) It's been a hard few months keeping away from them all as it has been summer time down here in N.Z and all you want to eat is salads! (Yay for the colder weather we are getting now!)
I can usually tolerate a bit lettuce etc if I'm not flaring but I can't get away with eating it two days in a row without paying for it!!

M


----------



## MAD

Hello all I have CD and UC but I must be one of the lucky ones as I can eat anything I want to without to much trouble, lettuce, cheese peanuts the works.


----------



## BWS1982

Jollymommy4 said:
			
		

> My daughter just started the Last few Months where she can't eat Lettuce It runs right through her (TMI)
> someone said to her that It might be a Symptom of Crones Disease???
> She is 19
> She also can not Have Spagehtti sauce it gives her severe Heart Burn where she throws up.
> Pop Corn and cooked Carrots run through her too but not like Lettuce
> Just wondering are these Symptoms??
> What other Symptoms do you get If you have Crones or similar diseases??
> thank you


Those are not definitive symptoms of Crohn's Disease or any disease, for that matter, it can happen to "normal" people as well. The speed of digestion or the thoroughness of it, rather, is not directly in charge of how healthy the digestive tract or the body are.

The person who said that to her however has symptoms of acute assumption syndrome though.


----------



## kristenmickel

I can't tolerate lettuce..
I do love salad..


----------



## kenny

well after a week of eating it once every other day I will stop for now. I started to hurt in the lower right near the resection site and I don't know if it is just pressure from the added bulk or a bit of irritation. 

Man it's hard to know what does what with the "slowly-over-time" kind effect from cumulative bowel irritation.


----------



## dreamintwilight

That's the exact thing I struggle with too, Kenny. I can't tell if Iended up with my partial bowel obstruction due to things I ate or if it was a long time coming for me because my meds aren't strong enough. So annoying!


----------



## Nyx

Seriously....lettuce???   lol   ick!!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Lettuce sucks. I saw a cooking show where the guy was grilling a head of romaine.  REALLY??  That is just gross, hot lettuce.

I do miss the occasional Caesar salad, though...  with proper cold lettuce.


----------



## dreamintwilight

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Lettuce sucks. I saw a cooking show where the guy was grilling a head of romaine.  REALLY??  That is just gross, hot lettuce.
> 
> I do miss the occasional Caesar salad, though...  with proper cold lettuce.



LOL "hot lettuce." That is pretty bad. It's not like it's a green like spinach that can be wilted into delicious greens. Too funny.


----------



## ChefShazzy

Spinach rules!


----------



## kenny

dreamintwilight said:
			
		

> LOL "hot lettuce." That is pretty bad. It's not like it's a green like spinach that can be wilted into delicious greens. Too funny.


Mmmmm wilted spinach salad. The Urban Peasant was my favorite cooking show next to Wok With Yan 

Staying off the stuff for a bit. My pain is settling and once it has been gone for a week or two I will try again as see whats what.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Pretty sure one of the last times I had a flare-up I ate too much spinach lasagna, haha. I seem to do alright though if I limit the amount I eat. Same goes for broccoli.


----------



## ChefShazzy

James Barber - The Urban Peasant!  Yan Can Cook!!  Awesome, good times.  I miss seeing those guys on TV.


----------



## ameslouise

MsSickandTired said:
			
		

> Lettuce sucks. I saw a cooking show where the guy was grilling a head of romaine.  REALLY??  That is just gross, hot lettuce.


\

It's actually really good! Grilled bok choy is also delicious (oddly enough I can eat it grilled but in a stir fry or soup it destroys me).


----------



## Jennifer

I eat whatever I want. I'm also lactose intolerant and I drink regular milk.

I just pay the price for it all later. I will not give up tasty things especially if I'm going to have the same symptoms anyway.


----------



## sunflower

BWS1982 said:


> But, if you feel like you can't eat it, or you don't want to risk it, just pretend you just did. Put a handful in the toilet, look down at it, and make believe.


:ylol:

I will remember that the next time I am drooling over a big salad and my tummy is saying no!  LOL!!  Giant salads with tons of different greens and veggies of all colors is one of my pre-Crohn's favorites.


----------



## Silvermoon

CrohnsHobo said:


> I can eat it without any real pain, but I don't digest it very well.


*Ditto *


----------



## Rob

I've just been realy bad lol

had a burger with lettuce tomatoe raw onion an sesame seeds lol

couldn't help myself been soooo long lol

that was a few hours ago now, so far so good lol


----------



## Keona

when I have D nope.  When Im constipated, yes.  Not now though since I was suggested about trying a low residue diet.


----------



## Warrior09

Lettuce never agrees with me it tends to always cause me a flare up.


----------



## Entchen

I ate a small amount of lettuce today, first time in a couple of months, and survived. I love Salofalk -- giving me my energy AND my fruit/veg back. Fingers crossed it stays this way for a good long time.


----------



## princess

Lettuce is my enemy, it comes back completley undigested  I miss salad


----------



## Lynne1408

I have no problem with the lettuce, I do however avoid the salad dressings. It's hard to tell which one is the problem. So if you do eat lettuce, maybe you should try it first without the dressing. The problem that I have with dressings is the vinegar. Check out my web site and you can see the diet that I use to keep my Crohns under control.

www.HowIbeatCrohns-Lynne.blogspot.com


----------



## semicolon306

I eat it all the time, I should be a rabbit, LOL.  It does not bother me, but know it can others.

The best advice I ever gotten about food was from a dietitian.  She told me that everyone is different and to try everything is small amounts one at a time.  

If I do this I tend to eat foods that I know agree with me, then I add in the new food, wait a day and see if it bothers me.  If it did not I try it once again a few days later, again if NOT GAME ON


----------



## Crohn's 35

Wow I wish I could eat lettuce and or a salad!  Our garden is full of fresh greens and I can't eat them, too risky and I miss it so much!


----------



## Entchen

I'm so with you, Penny. Beautiful garden fresh lettuce... and no dice. Maybe next summer.


----------



## Walt

*fear of leafy greens*

Yep, I too wish that I could eat lettuce.

gross warning: But it comes out just like it went in.
No evidence of digestion. Just 'h*ll to pay...

I agree vinegar in dressing is another dodgey aspect.
As far as I can tell, lettuce and/or dressing are trouble for me.
And like Penny, all this is more bothersome when salad gardens are in bloom!

They say, 'If you can't do the time, don't do the crime'.
I love salad, but for me it is a rocky road.

your mileage may vary!


----------



## Procyon

Ate some lettuce around Nov. 2008. It pretty much killed me. (I was also really stressed out and just asking for a flare around that time between school/work/college apps/other stuff though.) I swear I've been flaring in some capacity ever since. :S


----------



## Kanonu03

I have not been able to eat salad for the longest time!  I would LOVE to have lettuce but it's not worth the few moments of eating it, to spend a few days paying for it!!

Shanan


----------



## Rob

I said stuff it lol
an just had a burger which had lettuce, tomato, raw onion, sesame seeds, an pinapple
I was ready to sleep in the after that lmao, but no different than normal
I've had this a few times now and all good so far


----------



## stussy

mmmm i love lettuce, i grow lots in the garden, and luckily no problems with it so far, have to save the spring oinions and radishes i grow for my OH tho as my innards definatley dont like them


----------



## tmgread

I eat salads and I like nuts and seeds.  I haven't noticed any difference based on what I eat, except one time I gorged on movie popcorn and was really loose the next day.


----------



## Pincushion

I can eat it, but if I am having a flare I dont eat very much at all and would most likely be on a liquid diet, as I am now.


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

I am so jealous of you guys who can happily chew on salads.  I have not eaten fruit or salads for almost 3 years and I am so craving a Chicken Ceasar Salad.  I'm almost tempted to eat one and pay the price for it later.


----------



## wolfem

I can have lettuce but I don't really eat it.  I usually eat spinach.  I steam or blend all my vegetables which aids in digestion.  I notice that when I add lots of spinach to my meals, it looks like I absorb food a lot better.  It makes a big difference for me.  I guess it all depends on the person.

I would try adding a little at a time, maybe?


----------



## dicobalt

I eat lettuce almost everyday.  For some reason it actually helps me after a flare up too.  It also helps if I want to eat something like pizza later on in the day.   I'd say lettuce works better than the Mesalamine based meds I was on.  Now I am not taking any meds and I flare up less than when I was taking them.

Usually for lunch I have about 1/3 to 1/4 a head of iceberg lettuce with northern italian dressing.  Nothing else mixed in with the lettuce though, it's not a salad.  Sometimes I use tuna straight out of a can mixed with the dressing.  

It does make things a little runny lol.  That's a small price to pay for the benefits it brings.  That is probably the reason why it helps too, it makes the physical act of digestion easier because it just slips on through the intestines with little resistance.  

The only things that really set me off anymore are nuts/peanuts (but not peanut butter), popcorn which is like eating little razorblades, and low quality fast food meat like McDonalds and other places use.


----------



## debs1983

Ooooh I eat lettuce 

I cant eat mushrooms (come out as they went in lol)
nuts
seeds
curries
spicy food
beef burgers
sweetcorn
popcorn
pork
lamb

(maybe me avoiding all this has been the reason that in 5 yrs this is my first flare?)


----------



## meardonna

lettuce is ok with me though I only have a little most of my greens in my salad are dark leafy greens.  salad is great for me.


----------



## LeeRain

I can kind of handle small amounts of iceburg. I don't digest it, though.

I can eat salad... as long as in an hour I'm in close proxemity to a bathroom.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hi LeeRain, welcome to the forum, it would be a great idea to post your story of you and your IBD on a Your Story thread.  Hope you join us,lots of great people here to give you info and cheer you on!


----------



## Genio

I only eat red cabbage, baby spinach, agulara, and Romain. Iceburg is the lettuce from hell that takes so much but gives so little.


----------



## Domas

I have no problem with lettuce for now but...


----------



## StarGirrrrl

I can eat lettuce in a salad but not last thing for my dinner. If I had salad with dinner I would have to eat it first but during the day I am fine.


----------



## Momof2EW

I don't have any problems with lettuce yet either, so far. Glad though because I love salads!


----------



## Miss Spencer

Yes, I can eat lettuce in salads. I crave iceberg lettuce. I also juice lettuce and blend it in smoothies.


----------



## Persian

I ate lettuce last night. I was out and had to order out since I was starving which I usually try to avoid. Ordered a kabob wrap and didnt realize it came with lettuce. there was too much lettuce to pick out so I ate it anyways. 

I became bloated and my stool came out in small chunks and I was having major stomach pains

cliffs: i avoid lettuce as much as I can


----------



## Lucy

Never eat the stuff anymore, but I miss salads so much.


----------



## Doglover

When I eat lettuce, I pay and pay dearly. Occasionally, I will have a salad if I know I will be at home "when the lettuce hits the fan" only because I crave salad sometimes. Oh, how I would love to be able to have a salad every day:-(

Doglover


----------



## GMDURAMAX

I thought i could until yesterday!


----------



## misterquin

I eat salads all the time. Eating one right now. But a couple of weeks ago, hell no!


----------



## Amc2861

The last two times my daughter had pains, I had asked her what she ate and she had lettuce.  So we are staying away from it for now.


----------



## TMos

only certain salads like romaine and icerberg mix with vinegar and oil. Can't do anything with cheese on it.  Mix a salad with pizza and it feels like somethings going to get torn apart in my guts.


----------

